# OpenSolaris and Flash



## alie (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone tried OpenSolaris 2009.06 ? They got flash preinstalled, i was wondering how come they have flash, is it under emulation like we have for FreeBSD ?


----------



## ale (Aug 23, 2009)

AFAIK, damn adobe is offering native flash for solaris


----------



## vermaden (Aug 23, 2009)

@alie

I have tried OpenSolaris 2009.06 recently, Flash is not preinstalled there.

You can download Flash plugin for Solaris/OpenSolaris from *adobe.com* and extract the plugin itself into *~/.mozilla/plugins*, it will work for Firefox, but I havet tried for Opera.

Also it was pretty buggy, I have problems even with *youtube.com*, count get it to play videos properly ...


----------



## rghq (Aug 23, 2009)

If you register at the sun Website, there're certificates available for adding a new package repository - Flash is then available as package and working quite fine - related to the Youtube problems above 

http://opensolaris.org/os/project/pkg/documents/repositories/

Has a description on how to do it. This repository has some more packages like TTF fonts


----------



## vermaden (Aug 23, 2009)

It is a lot faster to download Flash from adobe.com then register at sun.com, then add respository, then add keys ...

Yes, Sun repository would be nice WITHOUT these uneeded key, I had script for that (and other repositories) but I am tired of neverending OpenSolaris boot times (harddisk not user for most of the boot process) and miserable WiFi performance (or lack of).

It is strange that OpenSolaris 2009.06 boots so slow while MilaX (other OpenSolaris based distribution) is very fast ...

Script I used to add repositories:


```
% [color="Blue"]ls -l misc/solaris/pkg.sun.com/[/color]
total 12K
-rw-r--r-- 1 vermaden vermaden  714 2009-02-16 08:44 cert.pem
-rw-r--r-- 1 vermaden vermaden  888 2009-02-16 08:44 key.pem
-rw-r--r-- 1 vermaden vermaden 1508 2009-04-02 03:51 set-authority.sh
% [color="#0000ff"]cat misc/solaris/pkg.sun.com/set-authority.sh[/color]
#! /bin/sh

ping sun.com 1> /dev/null 2> /dev/null
[ $? -ne 0 ] && echo "ER: no internet connection" && exit 1

if [ -f key.pem -a -f cert.pem ]
then
  SSL=/var/pkg/ssl
  pfexec mkdir -m 0755 -p ${SSL}
  pfexec chmod 755 ${SSL}
  pfexec cp -f *.pem ${SSL}
  [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: created ${SSL} dir"
  pfexec pkg set-authority -k ${SSL}/key.pem -c ${SSL}/cert.pem \
             -O https://pkg.sun.com/opensolaris/extra pkg.sun.com
  [ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: added pkg.sun.com"
else
  echo "ER: files with certificates 'key.pem' and 'cert.pem' does not exist"
  echo "IN: get your certificates at https://pkg.sun.com/register/"
  echo "IN: place your certificates as 'key.pem' and 'cert.pem' files"
fi

pfexec pkg set-authority -O http://blastwave.network.com:10000 blastwave.network.com
[ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: added blastwave.network.com"

pfexec pkg set-authority -O http://pkg.sunfreeware.com:9000 pkg.sunfreeware.com
[ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: added pkg.sunfreeware.com"

pfexec pkg set-authority -O http://pkg.opensolaris.org/dev pkg.opensolaris.org.dev
[ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: added pkg.opensolaris.org/dev"

pfexec pkg set-authority -O http://pkg.opensolaris.org/contrib pkg.opensolaris.org.contrib
[ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: added pkg.opensolaris.org/contrib"

pfexec pkg refresh
[ $? -eq 0 ] && echo "OK: finished 'pkg refresh' successfully"
```


----------



## Oko (Aug 23, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Anyone tried OpenSolaris 2009.06 ? They got flash preinstalled, i was wondering how come they have flash, is it under emulation like we have for FreeBSD ?


No it is not. It is native Flash for Solaris. SUN-microsystem paid Micromedia big money for Flash before they were acquired by Adobe. Adobe has to honor the contract. 

It is all about money.


----------



## f-andrey (Aug 25, 2009)

I install this instruction http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/#section-4 
"A. Installing Adobe Flash Player System-Wide:"
plug-in dir = 

```
$ ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so 
/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
$ uname -a
SunOS work-sol 5.11 snv_117 i86pc i386 i86pc Solaris
```
work awesome


----------



## ninjaslim (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never had problems with Flash on OpenSolaris.

OpenSolaris may run slow in comparison to other distributions because it may still have a lot of the server/workstation services and features enabled whereas MilaX may not.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 5, 2009)

have any one try libflash.so for solaris in FreeBSD .


----------



## vermaden (Oct 5, 2009)

@SIFE

Expand a little?


----------



## SIFE (Oct 6, 2009)

i mean does any one have success runing flash video with native libflash of Solaris since FreeBSD can runing Solaris programs .


----------



## vermaden (Oct 6, 2009)

@SIFE

FreeBSD can have only Linux binary compatibility enabled.

If you want Solaris binary compatibility, you would need NetBSD, but NetBSD 5.0 comes with Linux compatibility enabled by default, so anyone would just use Linux binaries and stuff instead of solaris stuff.

I also doubt if anyone tried, but who knows ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> FreeBSD can have only Linux binary compatibility enabled.


Not sure what the current status is but svr4(4)


----------



## vermaden (Oct 6, 2009)

@SirDice

Thanks, I forgot about that compat ...


----------

